# Steb Live Centre



## lorbay (May 19, 2013)

Does any one have one of these for sale, or know where to get one in an MT2.

Lin.


----------



## PWL (May 19, 2013)

PSI has them in MT2. Just type in live centers and you will see it.

Paul


----------



## Mack C. (May 19, 2013)

lorbay said:


> Does any one have one of these for sale, or know where to get one in an MT2.
> 
> Lin.


I purchased a Robert Sorby ½" Steb Centre MT2 from BB Tools in Ajax ON. It's not exactly the same as the one you show, but it works well for me!

I think Sorby has the patent for the "Stebcentre"!


----------



## LagniappeRob (May 19, 2013)

Duh... nevermind didn't realize it was a LIVE not DRIVE center.




But for others looking for drive here's my original post:

Amazon carries a couple of the other PSI's in MT2 but not that one...

PSI Woodworking LCENTSS22 No. 2 MT with 1-Inch Crown Super Wood Lathe Drive Center - Amazon.com


PSI Woodworking LCENTSS21 #2 MT with 5/8-Inch Crown Super Wood Lathe Drive Center - Amazon.com

Both are cheaper from Amazon than from PSI direct (~$13 vs $20 as I write this), plus if you have Prime, free 2 day air


----------



## lorbay (May 19, 2013)

Mack C. said:


> lorbay said:
> 
> 
> > Does any one have one of these for sale, or know where to get one in an MT2.
> ...



Mack is this a live centre.

Lin.


----------



## Lenny (May 19, 2013)

Not sure if this is anything like what you need or not but ....
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/20...ulti-tooth-drive-center-58-diameter-2-mt.aspx


----------



## lorbay (May 19, 2013)

Lenny said:


> Not sure if this is anything like what you need or not but ....
> Buy WoodRiver Multi Tooth Drive Center 5 8 Diameter 2MT at Woodcraft


Nope I am looking for a LIVE centre.

Lin.


----------



## Whaler (May 19, 2013)

Why would anyone want a live steb center, I can't see any reason for one.


----------



## skiprat (May 19, 2013)

Whaler said:


> Why would anyone want a live steb center, I can't see any reason for one.


 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Mack C. (May 19, 2013)

Whaler said:


> Why would anyone want a live steb center, I can't see any reason for one.


My sentiments as well!


----------



## chrisk (May 19, 2013)

lorbay said:


> Lenny said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if this is anything like what you need or not but ....
> ...



Here: Robert Sorby Stebcenter Crown Revolving Center | Shop Supplies | Craft Supplies USA


----------



## Mack C. (May 19, 2013)

lorbay said:


> Lenny said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if this is anything like what you need or not but ....
> ...


Hi Lin; Maybe if you would explain why you want a Steb Live Center! Maybe we are missing something here!


----------



## lorbay (May 19, 2013)

I took a Cindy Drozda work shop a while back she uses them all the time for her finials and in this projects just to name a few. When she does the really small finial the 1/2" live steb centre puts less pressure on the wood than a pointed live centre. You can get away with a cup centre but the steb is better. 
Lin


----------



## Mack C. (May 20, 2013)

lorbay said:


> I took a Cindy Drozda work shop a while back she uses them all the time for her finials and in this projects just to name a few. When she does the really small finial the 1/2" live steb centre puts less pressure on the wood than a pointed live centre. You can get away with a cup centre but the steb is better.
> Lin


Hi Lin; That makes things much clearer! And you definitely know what you want and need.

Sorry, I can't help you in this regard. Maybe Cindy can!


----------



## Bob Wemm (May 20, 2013)

Do you guys have MT converters???? changes MT 1 to MT 2. They are available in Australia.

Bob.


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 20, 2013)

lorbay said:


> Does any one have one of these for sale, or know where to get one in an MT2.
> 
> Lin.



The problem I have run into finding one is the size of the crown.  I want a 1/2" crown center.  The only 1/2" crown MT2 live steb center I have found is from Sorby and you can get it at CSUSA: 
Robert-Sorby-Stebcenter-Crown-Revolving-Center

The cheapest option I have come up with is to buy a 1/2" crown MT1 live steb center and buy an MT2 to MT1 reducer. 
Turners-Select-Morse-Taper-Reducer



skiprat said:


> Whaler said:
> 
> 
> > Why would anyone want a live steb center, I can't see any reason for one.
> ...



I like the retractable spring center point in them.  

I turn all my blanks round as the first step and like a center point to ensure I get my center exactly where I want.  On a couple of blanks I was worried I was going to split the blank by the time I got enough pressure from a point center to keep the blank from spinning.


----------



## Wildman (May 20, 2013)

Would ¾” work as well as ½”  MT-2 step center?

Super Drive Revolving Tailstock Center: #2MT - 3/4" dia at Penn State Industries

Packard Woodworks: The Woodturner's Source: Sorby Steb Drive Centers

Robert Sorby Stebcenter Crown Revolving Center | Shop Supplies | Craft Supplies USA

Can use a step center in either head or tailstock in ideal world would have both drive and live step center for different turnings.  Not sure if Sorby has a patent on step centers because lot of them made in China today and sell for lot less than Sorby step centers.  

When got into wood turning step centers sold for a lot less and still made in England.  Only other professional woodturner I know advocating using them was Rude Osolnik.  I have made do without either drive or live step centers.   Would owning step center make life easier, sure for some things I turn but not all?


----------



## Mack C. (May 20, 2013)

Wildman said:


> > Would owning step center make life easier, sure for some things I turn but not all?
> 
> 
> Rather than get off the beaten path from the OP's initial question, this would be a great subject with it's own thread!


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 20, 2013)

Wildman said:


> Would ¾” work as well as ½”  MT-2 step center?
> 
> Super Drive Revolving Tailstock Center: #2MT - 3/4" dia at Penn State Industries
> 
> ...



3/4" won't work for my, I quite often turn by blanks down to between 5/8" and 1/2" inch before drilling to get a better idea of what it looks like inside.  I don't know if it will work for the OP.

I have made due without one. Honestly I have only run into one blank where I really needed it.  It is just something I would like but don't need enough to pay $50-$70 dollars for.


----------



## Wildman (May 20, 2013)

Mack C., we disagree!  Don’t think getting off the beaten path.

Many wood turners buy step drive centers to replace those lousy four prong drive centers that comes with their lathe. 

Rude, recommended step drive center years ago.  Cindy is recommending both a 1/2” drive & live step center if you have them.  She has Sorby step centers!

I can see having both style step centers and would prefer Sorby only because my main vendors Craft Supplies & Packard Woodworks sell them.  I like the ½” size for same reason Cindy recommends them. 

Really off topic, because do not want to pay $20 or over $70 for a step center I make my own MT-2 wood centers for special purposes. They work well in either head/tail stock.  So yes having both style step centers would make life easier.


----------



## nava1uni (May 21, 2013)

I use a live Steb center and have for a long time.  I use it to turn large blanks round.  It is a safe method of turning and causes less stress on the wood.  I took a class with Jerry Kermode years ago and he recommended using one.  I really like it.


----------



## philb (May 21, 2013)

I have asteb live centre. The steb, short razors points aren't live. They are solid like a normal 4-prong centre, but the sprung point is live? 

Makes it so a piece can be removed without even slowing the lathe down, just back off the tail pressure? These centres are really good as you don't need to hammer them into a piece for grip, the little teeth only go a couple of turns in and are gripped rock solid! Can also hold PR & Resin for turning without cracking?


----------



## lorbay (May 21, 2013)

philb said:


> I have asteb live centre. The steb, short razors points aren't live. They are solid like a normal 4-prong centre, but the sprung point is live?
> 
> Makes it so a piece can be removed without even slowing the lathe down, just back off the tail pressure? These centres are really good as you don't need to hammer them into a piece for grip, the little teeth only go a couple of turns in and are gripped rock solid! Can also hold PR & Resin for turning without cracking?


That is not a steb live centre its a dead centre. I need the live one. CSUSA has them but they are out + the shipping is crazy right now. Lee Valley has the Sorby dead ones but not the live.

Lin.


----------



## Mack C. (May 21, 2013)

lorbay said:


> philb said:
> 
> 
> > I have asteb live centre. The steb, short razors points aren't live. They are solid like a normal 4-prong centre, but the sprung point is live?
> ...


My wish list on CS USA shows 3 steb live centres in stock!


----------

